# Paros with School Age Children??



## potterplans (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Would love to hear form anyone in Paros, or who has been in Paros and put children through the local education system. We are contemplating a move and coming out on a reconnaissance mission this summer. We have two boys 11 and 15 and grateful of any thoughts/advise.
Many thanks
Andrew and Jackie


----------

